# Look what I got from Walgreens!!



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow! That is nice! Great find!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

WOW! Score! Of the century!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

That is an awesome piece! I love Walgreen's.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank everyone!! They cost alot more at Spirit's and Grandlin, and they look almost alike, the snakes move, she talks and her eyes and mouth glow. I had to get her!!!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Walgreens is DEF much cheaper in general than Grandin Road and the like...love love love that store in the fall...I have been stalking my Walgreen's...will go to see if they have this chick there yet! Thanks for the (wait for it) heads-up.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

That is awesome!! Can't wait till my Walgreen's puts out their Halloween stuff....


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

witchy46 said:


> Thank everyone!! They cost alot more at Spirit's and Grandlin, and they look almost alike, the snakes move, she talks and her eyes and mouth glow. I had to get her!!!!


Any chance we can see a quick video of her in action? Can you record stuff?


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow....look at Walgreens stepping up on the props!! I'll have to check mine to see if they have anything out yet. Great find!!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't do a video right now, but will try to later on this week, thanks again!! 

Keep a lookout for her in your Walgreens, we only had 2, and I'm sure they will sell out fast!!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

witchy46 said:


> I got her for $20.00, can you believe it, I'm sooo excited!!!!
> 
> View attachment 125624


WOW!!!!....honestly is one cool looking prop....$20.00....im sooo jelious...to buy something like that back home...gosh...treble the price...grrrrrrr.....witchy46 what a find at that price..well done..


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats rad. I want


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

witchy46 said:


> I got her for $20.00, can you believe it, I'm sooo excited!!!!
> 
> View attachment 125624



Witchy, how large is she? I'm curious how it compares to the GrandinRoad and Spirit one. GrandinRoad gets in nice quality products and I'm assuming the Walgreens version is a knock off, smaller and maybe with less bells and whistles. I think I may have seen a table top version of Medusa in Spirit when I was in. Assume the Wlagreens one is closer to that one or maybe the same?

I see from a quick look on GrandinRoad's sight that theirs is only 12 inches high. Guess I thought it was much taller like 20 or so inches....hmmm...iIf anyone has the GrandinRoad one love to hear what you say after seeing the Walgreens one.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Thats cool. Our closest Walgreens had a full aisle but it was all mostly last years leftovers. Hopefully they'll get new stuff like this in.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> Thats cool. Our closest Walgreens had a full aisle but it was all mostly last years leftovers. Hopefully they'll get new stuff like this in.


Was last year's stuff marked down?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

just afew things.

The large sized Ghostface head with light up eyes was $4. Their plastic figural cups were .50. They had some other things as well. All marked down, nothing over $5.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Is that Medusa omg WANT! I need to check Walgreens this weekend


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Witchy, how large is she? I'm curious how it compares to the GrandinRoad and Spirit one. GrandinRoad gets in nice quality products and I'm assuming the Walgreens version is a knock off, smaller and maybe with less bells and whistles. I think I may have seen a table top version of Medusa in Spirit when I was in. Assume the Wlagreens one is closer to that one or maybe the same?
> 
> I see from a quick look on GrandinRoad's sight that theirs is only 12 inches high. Guess I thought it was much taller like 20 or so inches....hmmm...iIf anyone has the GrandinRoad one love to hear what you say after seeing the Walgreens one.


Medusa is 12 inches tall and 9 inches wide, about. She has Snakes in her hair that move and she has several sayings, she also has a red glowing mouth and eye's when you press her button.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds like the same one. Thanks. Curious is it made by Gemmy?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

I love the Medusa head look what else walgreens has!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie, I think it's a knock off, it says it's distributed by Walgreens, I have not seen the other ones, but it still is really cute for the price.

Ohhh! I love the butler, I bought him last year!!!!


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I just bought the Medusa prop at Walgreens. I saw this thread, called up my local Walgreens, found out they did have Medusa, and I asked them to please save me one. They said yes and I flew over. They only had 2. I think this will sell out fast.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes I also bought the Medusa and I can say she operates nearly identical if not identical from the one at Spirit. She is nearly life size as well but her head is a tad smaller. Jeeves is also amazing! He is battery operated with a Spring board head and looks amazing for $40.00


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Yes I also bought the Medusa and I can say she operates nearly identical if not identical from the one at Spirit. She is nearly life size as well but her head is a tad smaller. Jeeves is also amazing! He is battery operated with a Spring board head and looks amazing for $40.00



How tall is the Butler, Gris?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

He is 36 inches tall and $40.00. Really I think he is a steal I have him in my office and all the employees are loving him. Takes AA batteries and his head is on a bobble swivel so when he talks you get great movement. Although he is not a life size he really gives off a great creepy feeling.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My ex-mother-in-law will have her lawyer making some phone calls now. Nobody remembered to get her permission before they copied her likeness!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the picture.I can finally afford to get her now!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

A few years back, Walgreens actually carried Hex for like $40 or $50 as well. I remember because I was the one told this forum.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome find, Witchy! But, what the heck... I checked 4 Walgreens today and nobody has any Halloween stuff out. Well.... I did find a new Halloween edition from M&M's called white chocolate candy corn. So, there's that.. but, other than that nothing was out. PPFF!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I just got back from stalking the Walgreens here. Nothing yet. I'm going to buy her when they get her! I call my sister Medusa. Mwah ha ha haaa


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll vouch for the bust and Jeeves, both good looking at good prices.
A few years ago I picked up a heads-up Frankie at Walgreens for...maybe 29 bucks? It was a VERY nice figure - nicely detailed, good quality vclothes, and good action and sound. It's a favorite.


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

witchy46 ,

Jackpot! I want one too!
Still waiting for our Walgreens to put out their Halloween stock.
Is there a item number on her so I can ask the Manager if they are in the backroom?

Thanx!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That's wicked I am going to have to look here if they ever get Halloween stuff out here


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Just got one of those for the wife. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

drzeus said:


> witchy46 ,
> 
> Jackpot! I want one too!
> Still waiting for our Walgreens to put out their Halloween stock.
> ...


upc is 090727332324


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

For those of you who don't have a Walgreen's in your area, Medusa and the Butler are on ebay - at starting prices of double the store price. Guess some stores put their stuff out really early because some of the auctions closed days ago.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Only 2 per store!? And only $20!?


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

MrMordrid said:


> upc is 090727332324


Thanks, I didn't get home until really late last night, and didn't check back till just now, sorry!!!

I'm glad everyone who wanted one is getting them early, I think they will sell out very fast, for those how didn't get one yet, just keep calling Walgreens, I'm sure one of them will have her sooner or later.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> Wow....look at Walgreens stepping up on the props!! I'll have to check mine to see if they have anything out yet. Great find!!


Checked one in Plymouth, WI yesterday and the clown said no Halloween stuff on the shelves for 2 more weeks. Sucks for me as I need more stuff for my campsite decor next weekend.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'll check my walgreens today, I heard Lowe's has there stuff out, going there today. I checked Target the other day, nothing yet.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

go back and get me one!!! Yes i will pay you!!!!! Please! Ohhhh i do not have wall green around here!



witchy46 said:


> i got her for $20.00, can you believe it, i'm sooo excited!!!!
> 
> View attachment 125624


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wicked I cannot wait to also (hopefully) pick one up; I have been wanting that bust since I first saw it at Grandin Road's site last year, but couldn't justify paying their price. Walgreens is certainly one of the most affordable stores for Halloween props, which is phenomenal for those with a limited budget (which includes most here, I'm sure). Maybe the competition will force some others to lower their inflated prices...


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

Back to the original post, that is an awesome decoration piece. I'm going there tonight to find that!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> go back and get me one!!! Yes i will pay you!!!!! Please! Ohhhh i do not have wall green around here!


We are sold out, sorry!!!! I knew she wouldn't last!!! If I come across one I will let you know!!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just wanted to thank the OP, picked one up today. There were four in the store


----------



## tk1055 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you for this info! I grabbed the two at my local Walgreens. Other than color the only difference between this one and the Grandin Road version is the length of the snake on the neck...Not that big of deal for me.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I stopped in my Walgreens last night to look for the poseable skeleton and they will be putting their stuff out this Saturday. I will be sure to look for the Medusa. Thanks for the heads up. What a great looking prop.


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> My ex-mother-in-law will have her lawyer making some phone calls now. Nobody remembered to get her permission before they copied her likeness!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA! Oh man that got me tearing up!


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

I just called my local walgreens and the props are scheduled anytime from now to the next couple of weeks to come in. I am going to be creeping that store waiting...impatiently I might add!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah? I would recheck. It seems like things move from East to West as with the Costco Skeleton, and I was in a Walgreens yesterday looking for the Skeleton, and they were putting things out. I didn't see these items, but they did have the skeleton on the top shelf. I'm in Denver area, so father west than you. I would call around.
Good Luck finding things before the weekend campout.



grimreaper1962 said:


> Checked one in Plymouth, WI yesterday and the clown said no Halloween stuff on the shelves for 2 more weeks. Sucks for me as I need more stuff for my campsite decor next weekend.


----------



## Amandaca (Sep 2, 2012)

We don't have a Walgreens..just Walmart...and a Zellers that is closing next spring


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Amandaca said:


> We don't have a Walgreens..just Walmart...and a Zellers that is closing next spring


Target comes next year though


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok, since no has posted the actual Walgreen's Medusa here you go, the only difference i see is the Spirit's is Green LED lights and this one is Red, however says the same exact thing. My Walgreen's had 4 in stock. Enjoy!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just bought one today too Greaseballs. I was thinking that the eye color might be the only difference between the two. Personally I like the Walgreens color better for my haunt. I'm contemplating on turning her into a statute that will be near a glowing snake pit that would be lit with red glowing light from the bowels of the earth, so her coloring would be perfect for me.

Did you see the Spooky Telephone there ($14, think Walmart's was $10)? Played with it a bit and liked it. From what I could tell the way the Try Me worked on it was to slide the white dial lever downwards instead of depressing a button that was plugged into the bottom or back of the phone. I think I'd rather have a Try Me button version if there is one out there. 

The store I was in was fully stocked, with skeletons (think I have all I need right now though), 6 Medusas (now 5), two butlers (he was kind of cute, $40, would consider using him as a small person carnie guy but he looks too old!), giant hanging creatures ($30), lots of hanging props like 6 ft Freddie Krueger or Jason from Friday 13th ($20), reapers, spider victims, mummies, ghosts, also giant light up Skulls ($20). I liked the movement of the side stepping sock monkeys ($10) for modifying and using as another prop. Two long aisles of halloween mdse.

I saw the lime green 70 bulb light strands this year again. What I didn't notice was the haunted candelabra or the two versions of the Jack-in-the-boxes (Jack and Jill) they have had in the past. I was going thru everything pretty fast taking some pics (now don't have a computer to upload though) and so could have overlooked them. I know both were popular and people have said they were hoping to see them back in stock this year. Maybe someone else knows for sure?


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

GoS, were the great resin skulls there again? I saw Big Lots didn't have them this year so was concerned maybe they are through as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

sumrtym said:


> GoS, were the great resin skulls there again? I saw Big Lots didn't have them this year so was concerned maybe they are through as well.


Do you mean the near life-size skulls, think there were two versions--closed mouth and open mouth? 5.99 or 6.99? If so, yes. I think someone posted about them on some thread here on the forum, maybe even posted a pic. I have to agree with the OP though that the staining on them for the aging isn't quite as nice as I recall from last year, still not bad and still a good buy IMO. I can see them in one of my photos and it looks like there were maybe 9 on the shelf at the Walgreens I was in.

BTW the giant Light Up Skull ($20) is 14.5 inches high.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

greaseballs80 said:


> Ok, since no has posted the actual Walgreen's Medusa here you go, the only difference i see is the Spirit's is Green LED lights and this one is Red, however says the same exact thing. My Walgreen's had 4 in stock. Enjoy!


Thank you for posting pic's my camera is down for the count, it has sand in it, sorry!!! That one looks just like mine!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you!



witchy46 said:


> We are sold out, sorry!!!! I knew she wouldn't last!!! If I come across one I will let you know!!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I want one !


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Got these guys today!
Great deals! I paid $40 for the "rising from the grave" at a halloween shop two years ago! *$6.19 today!*


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

My Walgreen's finally started putting up their Halloween stuff. No skeletons yet, which is what I went after, but a couple of employees were really helpful in checking the backroom for me and then finding out when that truck is due.

They did have two of the Medusas out though, and I bought both of them. I don't think I'm going to use them but they were just too cool to pass up. The moving snakes are fun to watch.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

This is making me nuts...I hit three Walgreen's today, one CVS, and a Target and spent exactly $0. Nothing on the shelves but rows of candy, and in the case of Target, three aisles of empty shelving where there will (theoretically) someday be some items of interest.

I'd really like to give them some money,but they just won't take it.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

The Walgreen's employees I talked to today thought I was pulling their legs when I told them that their store is the one haunters across the country look forward to getting Halloween stuff in. Almost as shocked as when I told them there are forums where people obsess over their stuff.


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

None of the local stores have Halloween stuff yet, but school did just finally start. It is hard to shop for your SR victim with nowhere to shop!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Its never easy to shop when they still dont have the Halloween items out. Walgreen were shock. Okay it makes sensr when rhey dont know what we live for.


----------



## nicnacnikki (Oct 5, 2009)

My local Walgreens had their Halloween stuff out today! I went in to get some portfolios for my students and got completely side tracked. I got the last light up talking Medusa!!! They also had these mummies in a coffin thing I want. Other than these two items they didn't have much. I'm hoping that they aren't done putting their stuff out


----------



## stalker42 (Aug 31, 2012)

The local Walgreens started to put some out. The manager told me they had them, so I drove over to find they don't. Not a wasted trip though, I went over to Party City and picked up their $70 flexible skeleton for $25 because they didn't have a price tag or sku.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in my local Walgreens this a.m. to let them know I found a Medusa head at another Walgreens. They were going to call me if they unpacked one. They barely and I mean barely had any halloween non-candy merchandise out. Like one or two large skulls and a few pumpkin candy buckets. The shelving was cleared off but empty. 

The lady I was working with said she was glad I found one because so far they haven't turned up any among the boxes they've seen. Even her manager looked for her. She also said she hasn't seen any of the little butler guys either. Wanted to take another look at him as a possible carnie prop. 

I think in part the issue is that they aren't as well staffed as they have been in the past. Maybe you guys are finding the same thing? This just seems to be very late after Labor Day for them to still be only halfway done with the displays. I like to give a local store my business, keeping tax dollars here, but am afraid if I wait they might not get in the items I most want to see and I'll be running all over to find them late in the game.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok, Walgreens (the one I stopped at out of the 3 within 10 miles of me) was putting things out now. They had 2 Medusa busts, 2-3 phones, 2 $30 skeletons, dancing brooms for $19.99, and Ivanna Getup witches (2) for $99.99. This one didn't have the butlers, but I saw them at another Walgreens on Monday that had put out only them. They also have nice rubber bats for $1.49, the resin skulls as GoS said with a much more dingy brown than in past years, and plastic (not foam) bags of bones for $7.99.


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

I stopped in a few Walgreens yesterday and they were taking their school supplies off the shelves. So, that was my hint that I needed to go back today. So in my return trip today to my local Walgreens, I scored two 5' skeletons.


----------



## soldierwelsh (Nov 6, 2010)

*got mine today*

I stopped in at Walgreens on the way home from work and was disappointed to see none of the $30 skeletons out yet. I am planning on picking up a couple for this years yard theme. While I was looking at the very little selection that is currently out on the shelves I noticed two of the medusa busts on the top shelf partially hidden behind a box of candy. I was very happy to get my hands on one so early in the season. Now if I can only get some skeletons. Lol. I spoke with the manager and they said they have them in the back but they can't put then out until next week.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Another fruitless series of stops at Walgreen's today....I hit three different stores on the way home, and not a single skeleton spotted. I did finally get a glimmer of hope from a young man in the third store who indicated a truck was due on Saturday, and might contain a bit more Halloween stock.

The best part about it was that he's a forum member and definitely understood the urgency.....he had a pretty exellent jack-o-lantern tattoo on his upper arm too; I got a pretty good laugh out of that, so it wasn't a completely wasted trip!


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

I just saw one of our temp Hallowe'en stores going up...can't wait to check it out


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

My wife came home today with a present - the Medusa bust! I guess she got the hint when I carried on about it in the store...it really is a nice looking piece, at a great price.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I asked if they could look in the back for the skeletons and the manager was more than happy to....so I got my skeletons tonight.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just picked up the last Medusa Bust at Walgreens. My local Walgreens didn't have it so I had to drive about 20 miles. But I got her!


----------



## queenofcups (Sep 7, 2012)

I went to my Walgreens at lunchtime today, lots of stuff out and a girl was still stocking the shelves with more, in fact I think she was getting annoyed that I was in her way looking through everything. 

I only got a skull, pretty nice for $6 and some .99 bats. Saw the Medusa bust, it's really nice looking in person. I would love to get one but I have no idea where I would put it. I really want it though.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I just went by local Walgreens. They had all of their Halloween stuff out. I saw the Medusa head and the skeleton. I wouldn't know where to put either one. I would love to get that Medusa head. $20 is such a good deal on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

I am very happy that I was lucky enough to pick up a Medusa head today at Walgreen's there were only 2. They had the rising reaper for 12.50, but no skeletons to be seen glad I got one last year. The spooky telephone was also on display for 14.99. Good luck everyone hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## horrorfanatic (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for this post...I scored a Medusa bust today after work. There were only two on the shelves, now one. I also scored a Jack In The box as well, once again the same one that spirit carries only way cheaper! $14.99


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

On Sept 16th ad, they are going to have some Halloween stuff on sale - not much, but some...

http://www.werdeals.com/uploads/Wags_9-16.pdf


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I am very happy that I was lucky enough to pick up a Medusa head today at Walgreen's there were only 2. They had the rising reaper for 12.50, but no skeletons to be seen glad I got one last year. The spooky telephone was also on display for 14.99. Good luck everyone hope you find what you are looking for.


I believe someone posted that Walmart had the same phone for $10 this year. Also the CVS has the 3 ft bobble head butler for only $29.99, so depending on what stores you have access to you might want to look beyond Walgreens for some stuff or in the event that they are sold out. Definitely the Medusa head and the skeletons are Best buys at Walgreens. Each store also has some very nice unique items so worth the trip to check them allout if you can.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Halloweenfan said:


> On Sept 16th ad, they are going to have some Halloween stuff on sale - not much, but some...
> 
> http://www.werdeals.com/uploads/Wags_9-16.pdf


What is that standing next to Freddy? Never seen him before.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

So, after making what I am sure was eleventy-three stops at various Walgreens all across central Florida, and finding exactly zero skeletons on the shelf, my mother-in-law decided to take up the mission as well.

I told her how arduous an undertaking it would be, wished her good luck, etc. The very next morning (today), she embarked on her quest; prepared to spend her entire Saturday endlessly, but tirelessly, tilting at windmills....instead, stopping at her first Walgreens she proceeded to pull three skeletons down off of the shelf.

**Sigh**

But hey, I've got three skeletons!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Got the Medusa head at Walgreen's today myself!!! The Walgreen's I was at today only had 1 on the shelf and I got her.......also got one of the $5.99 skulls.....


----------



## soldierwelsh (Nov 6, 2010)

*continuing my search*

I have continued to stop at every Walgreens I pass trying to find the skeletons but still no luck. I am in need of 4. I hope I can get them.


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Scored...Medusa bust today and 4 skeletons.


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

I went to 2 Walgreens today. I took some pictures while I was there. No luck on the Medusa head or skeletons for me yet. 

Here's my post with pictures


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

My walgreens had 8 of the $30 skeletons and 4 Medusa heads I am in Illinois if you want the address of the walgreens and if you are in Illinois just message me I will be happy to help out I know alots of people are looking for these skeletons they sell out fast. And other sites want so much more money for them same goes for the Medusa head prop.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am in Illinois too and my Walgreen's had two skeletons and two Masada.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I need to get back to Walgreen's and get one of those skeletons before they are sold out.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I scored a skeleton at Walgreens today, they only had two. They had a couple of Medusas left. I went to a different one today than I usually go to, they all seem to be on their own schedule for setting up for Halloween. I also got the Snoopy with the devil's horns and cape, too cute to pass up.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anybody have any idea on which Halloween items will be half price next week? I"m thinking about going back for Medusa this week. I can't do it til the end of the week though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Their ads never say too much about specific items and make you go into the store to see for yourself. I saw next week's ad section someone posted earlier that says "UP TO 50% off on SELECT items and may vary store to store", also the other one that was a Buy One get one Half Off deal (but that's really only 25% off then). Good luck if you wait til then. Most stores only got a few (some only 2 in). As it is they have THE best price right now for the Medusa of any place selling them.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Doubt if the Medusa will ever go on sale. Last year the $7.99 candelabras never did. It was a good thing I didnt try to wait for a sale. They ended up selling out.
Fright catalog had the same item for $25 bucks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That's right about those candelabras. I toyed with not getting one since most had bent candles and thought I would wait for their sale but changed my mind before leaving that day. Figured I would get one and then pick up some more on sale and rework the worst ones. As you said Ironmaiden, they still got bought up before any sale. Even checked a few Walgreens last year. Even BuyCostumes sold out of them early. Every place like Big Lots, Spirit, etc. has them for much more this year and of course Walgreens didn't get them in this year. At least I have a candelabra I can float in my window this year.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I decided to go back to Walgreens to see if Medusa was still there. Yes, the 2 Medusas that I saw last Friday were still there. I picked one up. I'm going back on Sunday to see what kind of Halloween stuff they will have on sale.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That's right about those candelabras. I toyed with not getting one since most had bent candles and thought I would wait for their sale but changed my mind before leaving that day. Figured I would get one and then pick up some more on sale and rework the worst ones. As you said Ironmaiden, they still got bought up before any sale. Even checked a few Walgreens last year. Even BuyCostumes sold out of them early. Every place like Big Lots, Spirit, etc. has them for much more this year and of course Walgreens didn't get them in this year. At least I have a candelabra I can float in my window this year.



Yeah Spookie, there are certain items that you are best not to wait on. You know, it's kinda like playing a game. You try to figure out what props will catch fire and what ones will be sitting on the shelf come Nov. 1st
Plenty of times I have lost that particular bet too.
On the candelabras, well I needed 9 of them for my windows last year. At the Fright catalog price I was buying none of them. I saw them in Walgreens, and indeed Spookie most had bent candles. Checked the Fright website and sure enough, it was the same item. Hubby and I returned to Walgreens and picked out the best ones we could find.
I have to credit him, he was the one that said not to wait for a possible sale. He simply said, "if you need 'em, get 'em"
I tell him that _this_ time he was right


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a few photos I have from my last trip in. I loved how they did the spiders' web area display. Think I mentioned it above in the thread. I still have a few more photos from earlier trips in to a few Walgreens that I can post and will do so later today.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a few photos I have from my last trip in. I loved how they did the spiders' web area display. Think I mentioned it above in the thread. I still have a few more photos from earlier trips in to a few Walgreens that I can post and will do so later today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That little guy is 3 feet. I ought one. Believe it's the same as the $10 ones Walmart had in stock last year (my Walmarts haven't put halloween out yet). It's not "as posable" as the ones from Oriental Trading for example which pose and stay in place really well but they're also not as expensive. Similar to the 5-foot Wallies in looks though.


----------



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

Stopped in my first wallgreens of the season today, they had 2 medusas if anyone's near Mt Clemens MI. Those $10 skellies are nice, but I have yet to see these elusive $30 skellies I hear of...


----------



## soldierwelsh (Nov 6, 2010)

*Got em*

I walked in to 2 Walgreens three times today waiting for them to put their stuff out. They both had a aisle cleared off in preparation for their Halloween stuff. I know they were getting annoyed by me but at least I am persistent. 

I walked in just as they put out their boxes next to the shelves. I grabbed the only two skeletons they had in the store. (still in the boxes) and headed for the check out. The manager and the cashier laughed at me as I smiled my way out the door. 

I am very very happy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are some Walgreens photos from a very early visit to a very well stocked location.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Any Scooby Doo or Charlie Brown fans out there? These sleep pants were seen at a Walgreens different from the one visited in the photos above.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

For those tombstone making challenged, stopped by a Walgreens and they had 26" tombstones, 2 for $10, sounds like a pretty good deal..


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

You know I looked at the Medusa and thought about it, but passed on it once I saw the animated lighted/sound owl. I think Medusa is *very* cool I am just not sure what I would do with her. 

The owl can go on my window in the living room when the kids walk up


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


I just purchased him today at CVS. Excellent prop at a great price, particularly when you have a 25% off coupon I did not have the luxury of having mine preassembled, though


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I love the owl and bought that as soon as I saw it. 

Still haven't seen any skeletons, but did see most everything else shown in this thread so far.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I went to Walgreens, and it was pretty much full of stuff, but quite honestly I wasn't impressed. Though, I haven't seen any of the Medusa heads, or a Large Skeleton. I don't want to buy either of those anyway. However, the reason I'm posting is because in the Walgreens ad for tomorrow, it says something like up to 50% off some Halloween stuff. Well, what they had at the Walgreens I was in was basically some of last years stuff for 50% off or a little more. They had a Scream guy's face with knife (even though it was broken), a Freddy in a candy dish, and the pop up coffin Clowns / Dracula (with no hair). Each of those things was about $5. Now, remember this is leftover stock from last year. So, things could be broken, and differ from store to store.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Got my life sized skeleton. He is now chilling on the couch.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Got mine Friday night. One end of one of his ribs is broken, but, oh well! Maybe that could have contributed to his death? lol


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Today's sales ad says 50% off select Halloween - does anyone know if it applies to the Skeletons or Medusa or the "nicer" items?? Getting ready to head out and see for myself but curious if anyone has been out there already.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I haven't yet worked up the energy, based on what I saw Friday they had some things from last year still and that may be what it is.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sookie you are exactly right. Stores have leftover inventory that is half off....not anything from this year is included.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

frogkid11 said:


> Today's sales ad says 50% off select Halloween - does anyone know if it applies to the Skeletons or Medusa or the "nicer" items?? Getting ready to head out and see for myself but curious if anyone has been out there already.


NO, it's up to 50% off of OLD stuff from last year (Basically, it's things they couldn't sell!). Read on page 11 of this thread on what I found yesterday.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a Walgreens near Starbucks and stopped in this a.m. after getting some coffee since I saw the heads up on the Up to 50% off ad here. They still had stickers to put up so didn't see much on the shelves in my stores with sales stickers yet. I asked the clerk if she knew if the Sppoky Phone was on sale, and we scanned it but it didn't reflect a sales price. She said it would be in the computer system already. I'm not surprised the skeletons weren't on sale from what you say and expect those to be full price until later. I ended up buying the Spooky Phone anyway. Was going to look for it at Walmart but tired of making trips there and not seeing anything out. There were only 2 phones that this Wlagreens got in, one worked and the other one didn't (maybe their was a battery tab that wasn't pulled or the batteries were down?). But with so little halloween out there I don't really have the desire to drive around looking for the few things I still want to pick up this year. I did notice that all 4 of their Wally skeletons were still on the display shelf however. Maybe people aren't buying much this year.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

frogkid11 said:


> Sookie you are exactly right. Stores have leftover inventory that is half off....not anything from this year is included.


I kind of figured that was what it was. I did go to Walgreens today and bought some ghost panels for the window for $2.99 as well as a windsock, now that was on 50% off but its last years. It is cool though. Oh and I got a battery operated candle. they were selling through them already so I figured I better get them. Got a back of my autumn mix, must have my candy corn.

They sold one of the two medusa heads and they only had one owl left. People are buying.

I could kick myself though... I bought the candy Friday, and today they all had sales... CVS has 4/$12 with extra care bucks and I got a whole bunch of coupons in the paper this week. I was like really? Really? lol I may go back and get the 4/$12 anyway. I can always freeze it, its the principle of the thing now


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I want to a Walgreen's, and completely one side of the aisle was all candy. On top of that, on some very very top shelves above other stuff they are selling, they have much more boxes of candy. It seems like there are going to be less & less of decorations every year from now on, and more candy at Walgreens. That's very disappointing. I bet you next year, they are going to have only 75% of decorations on one side, and the rest candy. Sad, very sad..


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

After searching high and low in our area (North Maryland, Southern PA) we were heading back home from a week-end in Virginia Beach. My wife spots a Walgreens just over the Delaware line. We stop, and 10 minutes later I've got 4 Wallies for pall bearers!

I was hoping to find one of the "Evil Clown" jack-in-the-box at 50% off, but they were still full price...


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ive bought Medusa, the Phone, the Mummy coffin kit, a realistic skull, and a bag of bones. Great props. Mummy, bones, and skull are great in my indoor graveyard. Medusa and the phone are in a display in some empty space in the back corner of the house


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

ChrisW said:


> After searching high and low in our area (North Maryland, Southern PA) we were heading back home from a week-end in Virginia Beach. My wife spots a Walgreens just over the Delaware line. We stop, and 10 minutes later I've got 4 Wallies for pall bearers!
> 
> I was hoping to find one of the "Evil Clown" jack-in-the-box at 50% off, but they were still full price...


RATS! Was hoping to find one of those for 2013 zombie baby display. Crap!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Just a note, I asked but the 15% nor the 50% was applicable on the skelly I bought today..


----------



## Sinister Halloween (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow thats a great find!!! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sinister Halloween said:


> Wow thats a great find!!! Congrats on your purchase!


Thanks sinister halloween


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Any Scooby Doo or Charlie Brown fans out there? These sleep pants were seen at a Walgreens different from the one visited in the photos above.


Are people finding these Scooby-Doo pants at a lot of Walgreens? I have been to 3 Walgreens with Halloween stuff up, and can't find them!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

My wife fell in love with the little haunted house carousel inside the pumpkin decoration at Walgreens, so I picked one up for her today. So far: 4 skellies, Medusa head, pumpkin decoration and incidentals. I've bought more Halloween at Walgreens this year than anywhere...


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

sookie said:


> You know I looked at the Medusa and thought about it, but passed on it once I saw the animated lighted/sound owl. I think Medusa is *very* cool I am just not sure what I would do with her.
> 
> The owl can go on my window in the living room when the kids walk up


Hey sookie, I read what you had to say about the owl and decided to take another look at it. 

It and the skelly arent at my local store however when I saw it a couple of weeks ago at another WAGS I wasnt impressed. 

Today I went to pick up my skelly at that same store (it had been set aside in the managers office cos I had an eye doc appt. nearby, gotta make all my errands at once nowadays thanks to gas prices ) and I decided to check it out again.

And you know, it is one heck of a nice prop, I like the sound AND the eye only option. It is unique and fun

And another thing, they are NOT plastic and they are NOT secured to the packaging  .....yes, it was a tragedy and let me tell you, they make alot of noise when they hit the floor. And a mess too. It shattered and pieces were strewn about the aisle, an ear tip here an eye lens there and pieces of resin everywhere.

And NO ONE saw it, no employees, no customers. I picked up what was left and looked for an employee but none were to be found. So I set it down, picked up another owl and went to check out. 

Yes I did the right thing, I told the manager who was at the register what I did, he actually found out himself when HE had my new owl fly out of the package as he scanned it and it too hit the floor. It didnt "explode" but was chipped so he told me to get another one. He was really cool about it, I have to say just about all the WAG employees and managers I've met are pretty nice and helpful. 


Soooo, thank you sookie for your owl advice, I really like it. In fact it is one of my favorite purchases so far. And a nice price too.

Just be very careful when you pick it up..............


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

@@Halloweenfan, when I took those pics of the ScoobyDoo and Peanuts pants they were next to the greeting card area in my store (kind of see the cards in my photo). Hallmark has some nice halloween items that are in with the cards as well. Next time I'm in there I can see if I can get a closeup of the tag. If you are in your store and have a smartphone show them the photo of them. My Walgreens generally carries a number of different clothing items throughout the year. Not sure if all do.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

ironmaiden said:


> Hey sookie, I r
> 
> Just be very careful when you pick it up..............



The same thing happened to me! I picked the first one up and slam right to the floor, they aren't well secured and very delicate. Like you I took it up and offered to pay for it and they said its no problem. So I got another one. It's a shame its almost like they aren't tied in right.

But glad you got your owl, they are very cool!


----------



## BartsTreasures (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey that's my X girlfriend!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in Walgreens for a BDay card and was surprised to see how packed of halloween it was. Shelves restocked and new items in as well. Saw 1 spookie phone, 3 Medusa heads, 2 Wally skeletons, 2 Jack in the Boxes, animated giant lit spider, lots of tombstones, the resin skulls. They had these new winged skeletons maybe 15 inches tall that I picked up a few of, thought I'd turn them into monkeys. Can't recall what else was new but the clerk said more stuff had come in this past week. Oh did remember one thing I didn't recall from before. It was an Animated Doorway Curtain ($19.99), 74-inches long, runs on batteries. Has a Try Me Button. When the button was depressed you see lightning, hear it, then a skeleton face appears and he laughs I believe. 

Now in the Halloween section along with the costumes I saw more of the Peanuts and Scooby Doo Sleep pants. I think someone asked about them and can say that they are still out there ($10.99).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We were in Walgreens last night and noticed that they had some more halloween items on clearance in my store. The Wallys were gone from the shelf. Other items seemed to be on sale, maybe 25% off. Saw that they were marking down the lime green, orange, and purple string lights. Think they were 2 for something now. The green go fast and I miss out on picking up enough last year. The Spooky Phones were sold out and there was only 1 Medusa I saw. There were definitely bare spots on the shelves in my store. Even the candy area was looking sparse.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice find. 
Saw it too at a local Walgreen's.

My girlfriend doesn't like snakes....LOLs.


----------

